
Harvard estimates U.S. Needs 20M Covid-19 Tests Per Day to Reopen Economy - devy
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2020/4/23/safra-center-20-million-tests/
======
amscanne
This is about a report by the “Safra Center for Ethics”.

The Harvard Global Health Institute estimates that 500,000 tests per are
needed.

Given the focus of these institutions, I think that the global health
institute is a more meaningful report (and people actually pay attention to
it). Therefore, the headline is misleading. In fact, the original headline
explicitly says “Harvard’s Safra Center” and not just “Harvard”.

------
SiVal
No, that's not what "Harvard" estimates. One group, including "ethics
experts", is estimating that it would take that many daily tests to completely
eliminate all "social distancing" without any risk.

Whether correct or not, you could reopen the economy fully in the official
sense, and people would still distance themselves somewhat, be more likely to
get takeout than eat in a crowded restaurant, wash their hands more often, be
more likely to wear masks on public transport, etc. You'd get some ongoing
level of excess illness that is very hard to predict but is not likely at this
point for the US to get much worse than Sweden, which remained officially
"open".

